# ,  / > SW >  :        SW(mini)-20xx?

## serge_m

_            ,    _ 
_  ._

----------

RN3GP, UR5ZQH

----------


## RN3GP

,   "" .   TS480 ,  817    5.

----------


## Tolya

??

----------


## Serg

> .    ,



    :

-   , ..   -  .
-   ,      .

    ,      -  ,     .

----------

UR8EN

----------


## serge_m

,        .

----------

